# New Photos of Just-Revealed Audi S7 Reveal Even More Detail



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Following yesterday's * reveal of photos and details about the first-ever Audi S7 *, we've dug up a few more photos and information about the car that we wanted to share. Below are a few of the new photos revealing details we hadn't noticed before with a quick description of what we see below each. All of the shots found thus far have been added to our photo gallery linked at the bottom of this post. 

Once you're done checking out the photos, head on over to Audi's German market website Audi.de, also linked at the bottom. On that site's new S-car sub page, you'll find links to some great resources like detailed information about the cars (in German), many of the new marketing photos we've added downloadable in various wallpaper sizes and, best of all, audio of the 4.0 TFSI's engine note will greet you at the landing page. 









Interior Shot #1: Shows S7's dash with S-spec carbon fiber trim. 









Interior Shot #2: Shows S7's carbon fiber center console trim with aluminum trimmed controls reminiscent of last-gen RS 6. 









Interior Shot #3: Shows S7-trimmed rear bucket seats. 









Interior Shot #4: Shows S7's carbon fiber door trim. 









Interior Shot #5: This second angle on the S7's cockpit shows off those handsome diamond-stitched sport seats with contrasting silver stitching. We're not sure we'll ever order Alcantara again with this choice in the mix.  









Interior Shot #6: This creative crop of one of yesterday's shots highlights a new S-car spec take on Audi's layered wood trim that appears to make use of a black or grey stained wood and is very handsome. OE+ nutters may also note that cool-looking alloy dead pedal. 









Exterior Shot #1: There's no revelation in this shot, just a really great angle of an achingly beautiful car. 









Exterior Shot #2: Here's a closeup of the A7's shoulder-mounted rearview mirror in S-car aluminum finish trim. 

More on this after the jumps. 

* Audi S7 Photo Gallery - Fourtitude * 

* New S Model Index - Audi.de *


----------



## McQueen (Oct 6, 2010)

*Wow*

Interior shots you found are even better than I thought. Love the stitching - almost makes you forget about the plastic consol between the rear seats. Nice carbon inlays as well


----------



## MichaelinChicago (Dec 21, 2010)

Those interior shots are really stunning. Reminds me of a Bentley Continental interior, especially the constrast stitching and quilted seats.


----------

